# Don't hunt alone



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=12722176

This may not be a duck hunter that was found but it does act as a reminder that we should not be hunting alone. Let someone know where you are going and when you will be back.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

crazy. if you do hunt a long call in every couple hours to a love one or a buddy and let them know everything is alright and so on.be safe guys


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

If i recall there were a couple guys that died last year and another body was found a few years ago out there in the marsh. Pay attention to the depth of water, weather, and your personal health.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I didn't click the link but I assume you're talking about the body found in Utah Lake. I hunt alone not as much as I used to but still do occasionally but I am overly cautious when I do because I am getting older. I really think things through before I go jumping into a pond or canal.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Untill about 12 months ago I hunted about 90% of the time alone. You do need to pay attention to what the hell you are doing and let people know when and where.

The friends I hunt with now, Dustin Rob and Mont watch each others back pretty **** good, and I can definately tell you that it eases my wife's mind. If I needed non emergency help I know one of them would be there within a couple of hours and they can expect the same from me. Medically, 911 is pretty much a no-brainer.

Basically, watch out for your friends.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That will be sad news once the family is notified.


----------



## DeerSeeker (Sep 19, 2007)

I used to hunt alone lots of the time. I haven't done much hunting in the last couple of years, sadly. When I did hunt, I carried a Ham Radio, letting me talk to my wife from just about anywhere in Logan Canyon, where I usually hunted. It was nice, since cell phones don't work there.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I hunt alone probably 90% of the time. Since I've had kids I'm really cautious, much more than I used to be. It always amazes me how dangerous the marsh can be, especially in the winter. Ice can be really scary- I've had some close calls. One thing that I've learned the hard way-keep your phone in a plastic bag, it won't do you any good if it's soaked!


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I never hunt alone, That is what my dog is for


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate hunting alone but when your fairly new to the state, its hard to find people to go out with. I always tell my ol lady where im going, not that she could find me but in general she always knows. My very first hunting trip alone out here i went out to timpie and didnt know about the canal running along the bank and i sunk up to my chest in mud. Took me forever to get out of there and it was freezing cold!! So now i walk really really show and pay attention where im going, i usually have a stick and ill poke around in front of me if im in a new spot just to be safe. pay attention and be safe everyone. much luck to ya!


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Ever since my main hunting buddy moved out of state I hunt alone almost 90% of the time and actually prefer it that way, I like the solitude of just me and my dog. However the marshes in this state are relatively benign. **** near all the wma's are no more then waist deep if that and should you capsize you can more times then not stand up and walk out. Now utah lake is a whole different monster, but the marshes around the GSL are pretty harmless. a little bit of common sense goes a long way, but then again this is utah.....


----------



## CCCP (Jan 11, 2009)

It is a good advise, but it is hard to follow. I wish I have a hunting buddy.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It is probably good avice to not hunt alone, but unless you have a bunch of guys that you hunt with, there will be times that there is no one to go with you. Some people, like me for instance, are very particular about hunting buddies. I have a couple of guys that I hunt with, and if they can't go, then I will go alone. Most people aren't as weird as me though.
R


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I think its about like anything in life, if you use common sense and don't do stupid things you'll be ok. Yeah it is true there is the freak accidents but if you tell someone where you're going and when you'll be back and that sort of thing you'll be fine. Its nice to get out alone sometimes.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

apparently i need to start hunting more with some of you guys, because I hunt alone the majority of the time...

Any of the Farmington Bay guys, drop me a line sometime. I live right across the freeway from there.


----------



## CCCP (Jan 11, 2009)

That is weired. Somehow my post was deleted. Any idea why ?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

ZEKESMAN said:


> I never hunt alone, That is what my dog is for


+1 I don't go without the boys.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

rjefre said:


> It is probably good avice to not hunt alone, but unless you have a bunch of guys that you hunt with, there will be times that there is no one to go with you. Some people, like me for instance, are very particular about hunting buddies. I have a couple of guys that I hunt with, and if they can't go, then I will go alone. Most people aren't as weird as me though.
> R


I don't know about the weird part R, I'm pretty much the same as you.

Good hunting partners are much rarer than most think. I pretty much hunt with the same 3 guys. I guess the biggest reason I seldom go out with others is I can't go giving out all my sercets methods and spots to just any old hunter. :lol:


----------

